

Outreach Program For Women—FOSS internships for cis and trans women, and genderqueer - celebril
http://gnome.org/opw/

======
alxjrvs
It's fantastic to see such prolific and powerful organizations be so
inclusive. A+.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I approve and support this effort. But the word 'inclusive' is a reach, when
their target is actually a fraction of humanity. Yes, a normally-excluded
fraction but the word 'inclusive' means something, and it doesn't mean this.

\--- Grammar Police

~~~
alxjrvs
"containing (a specified element) as part of a whole.".

Checks out.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
In the vaguest sense. But as an adjective with no modifier, it implies "of
everyone". Does that seem appropriate here?

